# micro hamsters



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone know what a micro hamster is? Are they live hamsters or some new toy that I havent heard of Anyway there are two being given away on my local freecycle, this is the advert

*2 female micro hamsters full set up 
Location
Halifax hx4

Description

Lovely little things coming with everything you need to keep them. Cage food etc. mums ill and can't look after them need to be rehomed.*

Ive never heard of one, its a shame that people advertise animals on these sites, I wish I could take them on but I think Ive nowhere for any cages permanently, if anyone wants me to reply about these I dont mind doing so.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

I've never heard of them before, and on a google search I have drawn the conclusion they might be talking about robo's


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> I've never heard of them before, and on a google search I have drawn the conclusion they might be talking about robo's


Shame they cant even get the breed name right it doesnt say a lot for how they will be caring for them, I did wonder if they were robos. I would love some but Im banned from getting more rodents, Im tempted to get them and foster them untill I get a home for them but if I dont get a home I might be heading for the divorce courts


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

im guessing robos too as theyre the smallest type of dwarf


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Shame they cant even get the breed name right it doesnt say a lot for how they will be caring for them, I did wonder if they were robos. I would love some but Im banned from getting more rodents, Im tempted to get them and foster them untill I get a home for them but if I dont get a home I might be heading for the divorce courts


Surely the hubby wouldn't notice a tiny robo or two :001_tongue:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Surely the hubby wouldn't notice a tiny robo or two :001_tongue:


Well he just bought the fact that some of my mice are in a seperate cage because they are on baytril for a chest infection, hes totally oblivious to the fact that these particular mice only appeared a week ago and are too tiddly for the big cage yet. I think even I would be pushing it to have a totally different species appearing, and he doesnt really mind mice and rats as they dont mean another cage eventually, but hamsters would.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Guessing there wasn't a picture or anything? Sounds like a species of dwarf hamster to me, although someone near me has been playing with breeding rabbits, and now has a tiny rabbit they're calling micro-bunnies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

swatton42 said:


> Guessing there wasn't a picture or anything? Sounds like a species of dwarf hamster to me, *although someone near me has been playing with breeding rabbits, and now has a tiny rabbit they're calling micro-bunnies.*


 :nonod:


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> :nonod:


That's what I think!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

swatton42 said:


> Guessing there wasn't a picture or anything? Sounds like a species of dwarf hamster to me, although someone near me has been playing with breeding rabbits, and now has a tiny rabbit they're calling micro-bunnies.


luckly you cant really "cross breed" hamsters, they are all different species, the only 2 you can "cross breed" (technically hybridise) are CRD and WW

i would put my money on them being robos too, they could well be the result of some idiot "breeder" breeding only runts to make smaller "micro" robos


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> luckly you cant really "cross breed" hamsters, they are all different species, the only 2 you can "cross breed" (technically hybridise) are CRD and WW
> 
> i would put my money on them being robos too, *they could well be the result of some idiot "breeder" breeding only runts to make smaller "micro" robos*


That's what I was thinking if they are saying the definitely have a MICRO hamster...could be someone trying to make money on a new hamster 'breed'.

Still, my guess would be that it is someone who happens to have a dwarf hamster of some species and hasn't done their research on what pet they happen to have.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

swatton42 said:


> That's what I was thinking if they are saying the definitely have a MICRO hamster...could be someone trying to make money on a new hamster 'breed'.
> 
> Still, my guess would be that it is someone who happens to have a dwarf hamster of some species and hasn't done their research on what pet they happen to have.


The person advertising them cant be doing it for the money as they are free but I can easily imagine that the people they got them off were calling them micro hamsters for that reason.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

swatton42 said:


> Guessing there wasn't a picture or anything? Sounds like a species of dwarf hamster to me, although someone near me has been playing with breeding rabbits, and now has a tiny rabbit they're calling micro-bunnies.


Oh dear
The sooner this obsession with 'micro' pets ends the better IMO


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> The person advertising them cant be doing it for the money as they are free but I can easily imagine that the people they got them off were calling them micro hamsters for that reason.


That's what I meant, some breeder saying they have micro's and then someone getting attracted by the idea of iddy biddy tiddly hamsters. I didn't mean the person in the ad...should of made that clearer.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

you should get them to foster...


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

metame said:


> you should get them to foster...


I think if I had a home lined up my oh would be ok with it but my fosters tend to have a more permanent status so he would flip if I suggested getting them to foster with the intention of finding them a home .


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I think if I had a home lined up my oh would be ok with it but my fosters tend to have a more permanent status so he would flip if I suggested getting them to foster with the intention of finding them a home .


y'know ive always wanted robos... and im moving to where i can have pets back next months... (i get Ash back after a year! so exited!)


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

You were just saying the other day that you've never had Robos!  I think you know what that means!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> You were just saying the other day that you've never had Robos!  I think you know what that means!


Ive had an official "NO", I tried though, I tried a lot, how mean is he . I wonder if its worth getting divorced to get a couple of little robos


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> Ive had an official "NO", I tried though, I tried a lot, how mean is he . I wonder if its worth getting divorced to get a couple of little robos


Their probably cuter than the OH


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Their probably cuter than the OH


And locking him in a cage when you dont want to play anymore is frowned on :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> And locking him in a cage when you dont want to play anymore is frowned on :lol:


Well that's no fun, he does know it's for his own safety right? :hand:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

and they will eat less too......


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree with the above few posts  

If you think about it this way....robo's are less argumentative than your hubby, less messy and take up less space in your bedroom and probably a lot cuter too so I think a straight swap, hubby for robo's, sounds like the best course of action!


----------



## whitefairy (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi.

Yes micro hamster I think it' a roborovsky hamster. 
They are nice to see but difficult to tame. It 's almost impossible to pick them up, we must be content to watch them in their cage.
If you want hamster I prefer winter white hamster, they are small and tameable


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

whitefairy said:


> Hi.
> 
> Yes micro hamster I think it' a roborovsky hamster.
> They are nice to see but difficult to tame. It 's almost impossible to pick them up, we must be content to watch them in their cage.
> If you want hamster I prefer winter white hamster, they are small and tameable


Ive always wanted a robo, I did have some campbells (very like winter whites) and they were amazing, mine were more cuddly than my syrians and my syrians were pretty cuddly


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

whitefairy said:


> Hi.
> 
> Yes micro hamster I think it' a roborovsky hamster.
> They are nice to see but difficult to tame. It 's almost impossible to pick them up, we must be content to watch them in their cage.
> If you want hamster I prefer winter white hamster, they are small and tameable


i dissagree....









































they do take a bit of effort to tame, but they are no where near impossible to pick up, if the effort is put in they can be very hands on cuddle pets


----------

